# Bands Named After Fish



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Every time I'm in the CD store I can't help but notice how many bands name themselves after fish.

I've been thinking I should write them down and build a list, but then I also think that might be seen as somewhat obsessive.

Can anyone add to the list?

Long Fin Killie
Northern Pikes
Fish
Eels
Picasso Trigger


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

flipper
.
.
.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Great White
Phish
Soul Fish
Reel Big Fish


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Jellyfish!
Country Joe and the Fish!

And for the record, Eels are awesome


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Fish Of Destiny
Dead Fish Cheap
Kiss The Fish


----------



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Fish Of Destiny
> Dead Fish Cheap
> Kiss The Fish


Did u make those up? Lol


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Janz said:


> Did u make those up? Lol


 Nope they were real bands at one time showing my age here lol


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Angelfish
Octopus Project


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hootie And The Blowfish


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Ace of Bass?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAH

holy hell, you win the thread. that's great.


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Blue Oyster Cult, close enough, as they can share an aquarium with fish. And, my puffer eats 'em...

Lungfish is another...


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

ha!

good one.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

NICE kuli. i think if i had a band i would call it Damasonai it sounds bad ass and know one knows what it means


----------

